

U.N. body adopts resolution on religious defamation - dmytton
http://www.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idUSTRE52P60220090326

======
jamesbritt
They also said that paid vacation is a human right. So we know just how
rigorous they are in defining the notion of "rights."

